# Sacha Baron Cohen's follow-up to "Borat" announced



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Universal Pictures has announced a release date of May 15,2009 for "Bruno",the title for Sacha Baron Cohen's follow-up to "Borat".

http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/va/20080618/121380352600.html


----------

